# Milling well aged cherry



## sprucegum (Sep 6, 2019)

My son has had a half dozen cherry logs laying around for about 3 years. Somehow I never seemed to get a chance to mill them. Last week I put one on the mill expecting the worst but was pleasantly surprised to find them in pretty good shape. The outside sapwood was pretty soft but the rest was a good as ever, finishing them up today and expect to have close to 500 bd. ft. of pretty decent cherry lumber. Would have had them done last week but the winch that raises the head on my mill died. They seem to last about 2 years then quit without warning. I expect constantly tapping the switch for fine adjustment is a little hard on them. Oh well they are under $100 from Amazon or harbor freight.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 6, 2019)

Fantastic lumber! What a sight to behold! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232 (Sep 6, 2019)

Looks good Dave! Probably almost dry enough to make something with?


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 6, 2019)

rob3232 said:


> Looks good Dave! Probably almost dry enough to make something with?


Nope wringing wet it was laying on the ground in a low spot where water tends to pool in wet weather. I expect that is why it didn't rot too much. Mills often run sprinklers on log piles to prevent rot and insect damage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 7, 2019)

Beautiful lumber, my favorite wood to work with too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 7, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> Beautiful lumber, my favorite wood to work with too.


Yup cherry is pretty nice wood to have on hand. It works and sands much easier than most hardwoods and is very forgiving of less than perfect drying. Also it is apparently forgiving of poorly handled logs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 7, 2019)

Real nice! Looks like there wasn't much sapwood on them anyhow.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 8, 2019)

The last log in the bunch was pretty rough with a hollow place in the center so I just slabbed it up live edge and put it on CL, at $75 for the whole lot of 5 planks it should be a deal for the rite person and I will have enough money to get 10 blades sharpened and a coffee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 8, 2019)

Nice looking cherry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 8, 2019)

Wish I were in Vermont. I'd even buy you the coffee!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 11, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> Wish I were in Vermont. I'd even buy you the coffee!


Too late, thank god for old hippies with creative minds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 1, 2019)

All looks awesome


----------



## clarkhus (Nov 2, 2019)

sprucegum said:


> The last log in the bunch was pretty rough with a hollow place in the center so I just slabbed it up live edge and put it on CL, at $75 for the whole lot of 5 planks it should be a deal for the rite person and I will have enough money to get 10 blades sharpened and a coffee.
> 
> View attachment 171520[/QUOTE
> 
> I probably missed out on these.


----------

